# Fish ID Please



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I took this from my gopro vid. What's the guy in the middle? He looks kinda like a small grouper, but I can't tell. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Black sea bass


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

black seabass x2


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool, Thank you.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sea Bass fingers YUM!!!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

You take that at the Destin jetties? Looks familiar.


----------

